# Word Perfect equivalent



## Phishfry (Apr 1, 2019)

I put together some basic kids gaming systems using misc/pdmenu and it has worked great.
Now I want to try menuing with basic small business programs using the ports tree.
Looking for a command line Word Processor. Any suggestions? Needs to have a spell checker or use plugins.
Anything like visicalc or curses based spreadsheet you could recommend?


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 1, 2019)

You could install a Z80 emulator, boot cp/m on it, and run the original Word Perfect on cp/m.  Or the original VisiCalc.

Want a full relational database?  Install MDBS II.  Fortran compiler?  MicroSoft has it.  Symbolic algebra? MuMath and MuSimp.


----------



## Bojan Petrović (Apr 1, 2019)

You might want to try Org mode in console Emacs. It can convert Org markup to PDF, and it has spreadsheet functionality with formulas, range references etc., built in. It has a steep learning curve.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2019)

editors/joe might come close. It has a lot of the look and feel (including key combinations) of the old WordStar word processor.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 1, 2019)

Thanks to freshports I found a spreadsheet in ports I want to try. math/sc-im


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 4, 2019)

Does anybody remember if the Corel version of Word Perfect was shell based or GUI/X11?
https://winworldpc.com/product/wordperfect/60-unix
Word Perfect Ver. 5.1 was defiantly shell based.
https://winworldpc.com/product/wordperfect/5x-unix
Quite a lot of Unix platforms ran 5.1 it shows.


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 8, 2019)

I never mess with emulation (except bhyve) but I noticed that Wikipedia entry for Word has a link to Microsoft Word for free
(Directly From MS).
Well I must say I had to try it and dosbox kicks butt. It fully installed and works..


----------

